# 811's rolling



## battalion51 (May 11, 2003)

Yesterday morning I saw Tri-Rail 811 rolling into West Palm Beach with P643. The unit is in its original paint scheme, similar to 810. The only differences between 810 and 811 are, the number (that's kind of obvious though), 811 has TRCX painted next to the 811 on the side of the engine, and it has a small Operation Lifesaver Emblem on each side below the cab windows. The former Amtrak 379 is currently coupled up to Coach 1001, Cab Car 501, and Cab Car 508.


----------



## amtrakadirondack (Jun 2, 2003)

Cool!


----------

